# freshwater bait



## krisoshiro (Jul 20, 2009)

where can i get crickets and worms around eglin? anybody fish the yellow river in this area?

thanks.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

You can get crickets, minnows, pretty much any bait you want at the Texaco station on Racetrack Rd in Ft. Walton. They are open really early just for that reason. As for the Yellow River, I haven't fished it for anything other than bass this year, so I can't tell you how the bream are.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

The bream bite is on in yellow river right now


----------



## krisoshiro (Jul 20, 2009)

are there any catfish up in the crestview area of the river? whens a good time to go bream fishing?


----------



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

Depending on where you are launching, you can get live bait at bitco. It is located on hwy 90 near Reggies. They have cricketts, shiners, and worms. Hope this helps.


----------

